# Navarre Pier Sheepshead



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to give you shore and pier fishermen a heads up, we went out and dove Navarre Pier last night and it was loaded with Sheepshead. If we saw one we saw two dozen. They were everywhere, and big too. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info man to bad no one will be able to get near the pier now lol ...but we'll see i fish out that way alot


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

How far from shore is it? What kind of depth?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The old Navarre pier rubble Josh...its right there by Navvare Beach, Depths not much.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

snorkleable?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (4/25/2008)*snorkleable?


Oh yeah. 

Depth I think get's to 25 feet max all the way out.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

With the SE wind to 13 MPH today it'll cloud up again. Probably not worth it.

Shoot....

Stressless


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We saw them hanging around the pilings the whole way out. The deepest part of the pier ends at around 20ft. There were several hanging out at the break in the pier.


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

where is the bottom pic from, did you spear the cobia on the top pic??


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the report


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh, the bottom pic is the Oriskany, and he just speared the cob in the last week and a half. Man....I know you are bad to the bone at fishing...but you really oughtta think about givin diving a try. I know you are deadly with a gun from what your dad says, you would be surprised at how much fish you qwould bring home!


----------

